# Anybody know about Sisco Poodles?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have a Niece looking for a Klein and Sisco just had a litter on 1/9...........looks like she does all the testing. Does show, and seems to win with her toys and Standards..........Opinions????? Want my Niece to have a breeder she can rely on!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Have a Niece looking for a Klein and Sisco just had a litter on 1/9...........looks like she does all the testing. Does show, and seems to win with her toys and Standards..........Opinions????? Want my Niece to have a breeder she can rely on!


Just dropping in the website link for you *MollyMuiMa*. Don't know of the breeder, but maybe this will make it easier for people with input to comment. (That's hoping I linked to the right breeder!) Happy news that your niece wants a poodle. That will make you a great poodle auntie!! 

Sisco's: Parti Poodles and Solid Color Poodles : Standard Miniature Toy Breeder Bakersfield CA


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hum, all I can tell you is that in years past the website used to read a lot shadier then it does now - please do lots of research to find out if this is a good breeder who wised up about how to present on the internet, or a shady breeder who figured out how to better fool folks on the internet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hum, all I can tell you is that in years past the website used to read a lot shadier then it does now - please do lots of research to find out if this is a good breeder who wised up about how to present on the internet, or a shady breeder who figured out how to better fool folks on the internet!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OH MY!!!! Isn't there someone who has met this breeder at shows............?????


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY!!!! Isn't there someone who has met this breeder at shows............?????


I hope that you get some good info - I remember the website from years ago, and it was all about the "teacup poodles" - and if you look at some of the pictures of the toys, many of them have poor conformation. But who knows, maybe she has grown and learned a lot over the years? 
It will be interesting to hear if anyone has first hand experience!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have no experience with this breeder, but what stands out to me from the website is that they offer every size and every color and accept paypal payment, and to me those are red flags. They do state that they do some health testing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just another little thing that stood out to me is that she described one solid colored litter as parti factored - like she was encouraging anybody to buy them for breeding, because why would anybody who wanted just a pet care if their solid colored dog was part factored?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Just another little thing that stood out to me is that she described one solid colored litter as parti factored - like she was encouraging anybody to buy them for breeding, because why would anybody who wanted just a pet care if their solid colored dog was part factored?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My breeder describes her puppies as parti factored, and she only sells with limited registration. I think the reason for that is because parti factored dogs often have mismarks on them. I wouldn't necessarily consider that a red flag. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> My breeder describes her puppies as parti factored, and she only sells with limited registration. I think the reason for that is because parti factored dogs often have mismarks on them. I wouldn't necessarily consider that a red flag.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's odd - wouldn't a mismark be evident at birth?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is. I was just thinking of reasons that they may say parti factored. Not really sure, but I know that the particular breeder I'm talking about only sells on limited registration, so... Who knows lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

actually mismarks are areas of incomplete pigmentation on SOLID colored dogs. The Parti gene has nothing to do with them. It is just one of those things folks say.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> It is. I was just thinking of reasons that they may say parti factored. Not really sure, but I know that the particular breeder I'm talking about only sells on limited registration, so... Who knows lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Maybe they just think that it sounds impressive lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> I have no experience with this breeder, but what stands out to me from the website is that they offer every size and every color and accept paypal payment, and to me those are red flags. They do state that they do some health testing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am just curious, but why would you consider paypal a red flag? I use paypal a lot because of security of my account info. Is there something I am missing?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Joy said:


> I am just curious, but why would you consider paypal a red flag? I use paypal a lot because of security of my account info. Is there something I am missing?


I use it all the time too, but when you can go to a breeders website and see a puppy picture and pay for that puppy through paypal without having much interaction with the breeder, that's a red flag to me. To me that says the breeder isn't too interested in where the puppy goes, just the money they get from the puppy. I'm not saying a good breeder definitely wouldn't accept paypal, but I'm not sure they would advertise that on their website. Does that make sense?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> I use it all the time too, but when you can go to a breeders website and see a puppy picture and pay for that puppy through paypal without having much interaction with the breeder, that's a red flag to me. To me that says the breeder isn't too interested in where the puppy goes, just the money they get from the puppy. I'm not saying a good breeder definitely wouldn't accept paypal, but I'm not sure they would advertise that on their website. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I see where you are coming from. Like they have a "shopping cart" I would be VERY leary of that also. Thought there might be something I was missing. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I am wondering where you concluded that she does "ALL THE TESTING"? One factor is that most breeding that USA breeders are calling klein or moyan is just a standard bred to a mini, now you have to contend with health issues of both varieties. Do more research.


----------

